# Scrotal Ablation



## Tom D (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a black lab that has a very large scrotum. Actual testicals are not that big, but just hang down especially in summertime.

Has anyone heard of a scrotal ablation (without castration)?

Thanks


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am assuming that your dog is an older dog with a pendulous scrotum? Obviously the dog would have this done during a neuter. You can't really preform a Scrotal ablation without taking the testicles. At least not that I have ever heard of. Where else would the testicles be once the scrotum has been removed? The only other reasons I have heard of for something like this at all were Cancer or chemical burns on the scrotum. 
Either way, I wish your dog well during his surgery and hope for a fast recovery from the surgery.


----------



## Tom D (Jun 8, 2009)

Maybe I used the incorrect term. He is 5 years old, and a field dog. I do not want to have him neutered, just the scrotum reduced in size so his testicles do not hang down so low. By low I mean 5-6 inches.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ewww, I've seen that in some dogs. Looks uncomfortable. I saw one Bassett in a show that I thought needed a jock strap  .

Anyway, I don't know if it's possible to have everything "tucked up" or not. Best bet would be to ask your vet about your options (and maybe a few more vets; some have more surgical experience than others). Seems to me that any surgery in that area would generally result in castration.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Well I am assuming your a male since your name is Tom. With that in mind the reason the testicles hang lower in the summer is because they need to be kept cooler than the rest of the body. Otherwise the dog would be sterile. Best thing to do would be to ask the vet since you seem to want to use the dog as a stud or for show since your against neutering him.

Have you ever noticed yours hanging lower especially after a hot shower? It's normal.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lolas_Dad said:


> Well I am assuming your a male since your name is Tom. With that in mind the reason the testicles hang lower in the summer is because they need to be kept cooler than the rest of the body. Otherwise the dog would be sterile. Best thing to do would be to ask the vet since you seem to want to use the dog as a stud or for show since your against neutering him.
> 
> Have you ever noticed yours hanging lower especially after a hot shower? It's normal.


5-6 inches lower is normal? Yikes!


----------



## Tom D (Jun 8, 2009)

Winter (GA/FL) = Low
Summer = Real Low

Really, this is a problem not only running (looks very uncomfortable), but looks. I have had 6-7 male Labs and nothing ever like this.

I talked to my vet today and she said she could do it, but getting it to heal might be a problem. As soon as he stands up pressure will be put on the sutures etc.

No, no neutering for now. He's a field dog with field titles, all clearances and I want to keep my options open for now.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Tom D said:


> Winter (GA/FL) = Low
> Summer = Real Low
> 
> Really, this is a problem not only running (looks very uncomfortable), but looks. I have had 6-7 male Labs and nothing ever like this.
> ...


Well if the dogs comfort is at stake you could always collect him first and then have him neutered for his comfort. Then if you chose to use him for breeding, you still have the option.


----------



## Tom D (Jun 8, 2009)

Not an option. The effects of neutering on a field/performance dog are not worth it. Maybe if he were older and closer to the end of his career.


----------

